# Reverse Painting Tubes. HELP!!!



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 13, 2011)

I thought I had found the paint (Enamel) I need for painting tubes and insides of blanks. I was wrong! I have made 2 very nice looking pens that have been ruined by paint coming off, even using 5 min epoxy. What I think I need to know is what paint will stay stuck to the tube hole drilled in PR blanks., then I will epoxy the tube in.
Any help will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been using createx airbrush paints.  I also mix it in my epoxy for added security.  Have not had a problem yet.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Be sure to scuff your tubes WELL (I use 150 grit) before painting.

I've had excellent and consistent results with Delta Ceramcote acrylic.....not so much luck with Testors.


----------



## JRay8 (Aug 13, 2011)

this is a lesson i just learned. someone here suggested drilling the hole larger or useing a round file or round wire brush to enlarge the hole. i tried all of these and all have worked for me so far. basically the paint takes up room and you need to account for it.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 13, 2011)

Regardless of any paint you use, if the tube is a snug fit you risk the chance of scratching the paint off when inserting your tube.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 13, 2011)

I use regular acrylic paint from walmart craft isle.  I think some of it is apple barrel brand.  I paint the hole and the scuffed up tube, but like said above , if the hole is too snug around the tube it will scrape off when inserting.  I make the hole a little larger by applying side pressure to the blank when on the drill bit, to all sides of the blank.  It's just enough to loosen it up. I also use epoxy an have no problems with craft paint as long as it dries flat and not glossy.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 13, 2011)

I do as Andy recommends (because he told me too) and have started wire brushing the inside of the blank to smooth it out a little before reverse painting. I had difficulty with other paints but the Delta creamcoat has worked well for me since I started using it! 
I, too, like to add just a drop of paint in the epoxy to color it.


----------



## BradG (Aug 13, 2011)

I notice most people mention epoxy glue. I use Polyurethane glue for sticking my brass tubes. would i be better using an epoxy when using blanks which have been reverse painted?

Main reason i ask is that i have treated myself to a few of Jonathan's brilliant blanks


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

BradG said:


> I notice most people mention epoxy glue. I use Polyurethane glue for sticking my brass tubes. would i be better using an epoxy when using blanks which have been reverse painted?
> 
> Main reason i ask is that i have treated myself to a few of Jonathan's brilliant blanks




Brad, IMHO, polyurethane glue would be my last choice for used with painted tubes. While others swear by Gorilla, et al, I have had disasterous results with it.

95 percent of my product offerings are some alternative material which almost always includes back painting, reverse painting or tube painting.

While I really liked that Gorilla dried clear and wasn't so prone to visable "glue pockets or bubbles", my failure rate with PU glue was more than twice that of Epoxy and significantly more that even thick CA.

I think this has to do with the expanding foam of PU glue, but then, I'm no rocket surgeon.

This is only one opinion, you'll like get a thousand more.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 13, 2011)

I also learned from Mr. Brooks to let the paint dry for at least 24 hours before gluing the tube in.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> I also learned from Mr. Brooks to let the paint dry for at least 24 hours before gluing the tube in.



24 HOURS?......To watch paint dry? I'd be out of business if I had to wait 24 hours for paint to dry! That's why God invented instant dry acrylic paint.....AND TOASTER OVENS. 23 cents worth of electricity to save 23 hours of time. Seems like a pretty good trade off to me.

Are you sure that 24 hours doesn't involve consumption of adult beverages while watching paint dry

Tongue firmly planted in cheek


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks all. I will stop by the local Hobby Lobby or Michel's Monday and see if they have any of the acrylic suggestions.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 13, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Be sure to scuff your tubes WELL (I use 150 grit) before painting.
> 
> I've had excellent and consistent results with Delta Ceramcote acrylic.....not so much luck with Testors.


 
+1 on the Delta Ceramcote.  You can buy it at Michaels.  I had miserable results with Testors even though some said it was great.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> Thanks all. I will stop by the local Hobby Lobby or Michel's Monday and see if they have any of the acrylic suggestions.


 

Good News and Better News....Michaels has the Delta Ceramcote in stock in a multitude of colors AND it is one of their LEAST EXPENSIVE paints!!!!


----------



## t001xa22 (Aug 13, 2011)

There was also a suggestion made in an earlier posting about using paint made specifically for acrylic plastic. I tried this suggestion after seeing it. I had some acrylic spray paint in my shop at the time. I sprayed some in a small cup to capture the liquid, dipped some Qtips in it, and coated the inside of a couple of barrels. Including coating the tubes with a separate spraying, I had to put at least 2 coats inside the barrels before I got a consistent opacity. Just offering a couple more cents worth.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 13, 2011)

Is this brush on or spray? if it is brush on what would be the best/cheap brushes?


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> Is this brush on or spray? if it is brush on what would be the best/cheap brushes?


 
It is brush paint (can be sprayed with Monty's reusable sprayer). The cheapest brush I have found is made by Johnson and Johnson. They market this brush as "Qtip Safety Swab":biggrin:

Some of our more frugal members save these "brushes" and reuse them again when painting the same color. Being the "spendthrift" that I am, I just discard them


----------



## Lenny (Aug 13, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Ruby pen turning said:
> 
> 
> > Is this brush on or spray? if it is brush on what would be the best/cheap brushes?
> ...


 
I use the J&J brushes too, ... they ARE double ended and good for two uses each!  :biggrin: even if you ARE a spendthrift!


----------



## BradG (Aug 14, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > I notice most people mention epoxy glue. I use Polyurethane glue for sticking my brass tubes. would i be better using an epoxy when using blanks which have been reverse painted?
> ...


 
Thanks for the insight Andy, Epoxy it is then


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been using spray paint from Michaels for the past three+ years and have never encountered any problems.  I simply grip the blank in a large hand-held spring clamp http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10145(just to keep the paint away from my hands/fingers) and spray the inside of the blanks.  A couple of spritzes and their all set to go.  

Jim Smith


----------



## johncrane (Aug 14, 2011)

Brian! if your using Enamel to paint brass tubes your ok,
But if you use the same enamel paint on Acrylic PR blanks you must first use the right undercoat, you can buy Clear Undercoat from Auto Shops in spray pack cans.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 14, 2011)

johncrane said:


> Brian! if your using Enamel to paint brass tubes your ok,
> But if you use the same enamel paint on Acrylic PR blanks you must first use the right undercoat, you can buy Clear Undercoat from Auto Shops in spray pack cans.


So would this be clear undercoat for painting plastic parts? I remember years ago I had bought some clear stuff that I needed to spray on my plastic dashboard before the  actual color went on.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes Brian!


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 14, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> PaulDoug said:
> 
> 
> > I also learned from Mr. Brooks to let the paint dry for at least 24 hours before gluing the tube in.
> ...



Lol...I do wait the 24hrs Andy! :biggrin:  im not usually under any deadline so I prep a few blanks...go cast...24hrs...glue prepped blanks...go cast...turn and assemble...go cast...eat...go cast...sleep...go cast...you get the picture   :biggrin:


----------

